# Idea's???



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

I have 3 smooth seramas and 1 frizzled hen and a frizzled hen and 1 frizzled roo... I don't want to get get rid of any, and I want to breed. I was thinking to let the roo live in a dog crate with everything he needs, and put him with the hen I want, any ideas for breeding or for the rooster? Thx!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is where @danathome comes in handy. He can guide you on the breeding.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> This is where @danathome comes in handy. He can guide you on the breeding.


okay I will go to him for this stuff, thx.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hello! This is completely not relevant to the first post, but it is to the title of the thread. I am bored so you send me a picture, and I will draw it! It can be anything, and if you read this please try to post something! Thx!

The reason I did not make this into another post is because I don't want to be this annoying person that posts too many threads.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Draw this for me!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Draw this for me!
> View attachment 42843


hey @Animals45!!! Sorry I did not see this sooner. Here it is:








Hope you like it!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> hey @Animals45!!! Sorry I did not see this sooner. Here it is:
> View attachment 43021
> 
> Hope you like it!


That's amazing!!! I couldn't ever draw that..


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

chickenpersoon said:


> I have 3 smooth seramas and 1 frizzled hen and a frizzled hen and 1 frizzled roo... I don't want to get get rid of any, and I want to breed. I was thinking to let the roo live in a dog crate with everything he needs, and put him with the hen I want, any ideas for breeding or for the rooster? Thx!


You will find serama standards online. You can pick the best hen/s to be with the rooster. Three/four hens are not too many for one rooster; in which case the rooster would not have to be crated.

Frizzle to frizzle will produce some frazzle chicks; the ones that have feather problems and internal health issues as well. Most frazzle chicks die in the shell or shortly after hatching. 50% of the chicks from a frizzle/frizzle pairing will have the normal frizzle feathering, will not be frazzle, and will have no internal problems. Any surviving frazzle chicks will be similar to the lil' frazzle guy below. 

If someone needs to be crated, it makes more sense to me that it be the frizzle hen. OR if you know her eggs from the others, keep all the flock together and possibly discard the eggs from the frizzle hen. Most frizzle can not fly well. If you put your nest boxes high up for the normal feathered birds, it's an easy matter to discard the eggs laid on the floor level.











This is the same cockerel/rooster, but now mature. His feathering has improved with age.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> You will find serama standards online. You can pick the best hen/s to be with the rooster. Three/four hens are not too many for one rooster; in which case the rooster would not have to be crated.
> 
> Frizzle to frizzle will produce some frazzle chicks; the ones that have feather problems and internal health issues as well. Most frazzle chicks die in the shell or shortly after hatching. 50% of the chicks from a frizzle/frizzle pairing will have the normal frizzle feathering, will not be frazzle, and will have no internal problems. Any surviving frazzle chicks will be similar to the lil' frazzle guy below.
> 
> ...


thanks, this is really helpful.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

chickenpersoon said:


> thanks, this is really helpful.


Sorry for not replying to this before; I just saw it today. Did I answer to you on another thread?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Sorry for not replying to this before; I just saw it today. Did I answer to you on another thread?


I'm not sure. Well you have helped me now and that is all that matters. Thx again!


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Hello! This is completely not relevant to the first post, but it is to the title of the thread. I am bored so you send me a picture, and I will draw it! It can be anything, and if you read this please try to post something! Thx!
> 
> The reason I did not make this into another post is because I don't want to be this annoying person that posts too many threads.


Can you draw my rooster Dembae yodeling after a bath to clean his dirty tail feathers?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

amberrose said:


> Can you draw my rooster Dembae yodeling after a bath to clean his dirty tail feathers?
> View attachment 43229


wow! he is pretty! I will make sure to get to that within the week. Its been prettyyyy busy around here lately. I'm staring in a musical, 2 chickens died, got school to worry about- sheesh. 




but yeah I'll draw him fo sho.


----------



## amberrose (Apr 5, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> wow! he is pretty! I will make sure to get to that within the week. Its been prettyyyy busy around here lately. I'm staring in a musical, 2 chickens died, got school to worry about- sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s okay! I understand being busy for sure! I just thought maybe I would add to your post just in case you wanted to. 

No rush. Lol. Starring in a musical seems like that would take quite a bit of time, then school. Chickens can consume hours of my time just hanging out so sounds like you have a full schedule! (sorry to hear about your 2 chickens)


----------

